# Brewers yeast and calmers????



## klom81 (22 December 2017)

Hi 

I have a 4yr old who I have only had a few months, he is a really sweet boy and tried hard to please but can be a bit excitable and sensitive/spooky which can result in a bit of a leap if everything gets a bit much for him. I know this is all part of being a youngster but Im just wondering if anyone has had any success with calmers to help take the edge off over the winter period? I think he will be better when I can give him more wore in the spring. 

He is only having hay and a bit of happy hoof/hi-fi original at the moment and is turned out daily. He could do with a little bit more weight on (although Im not particular worried about his weight) but I dont want to feed him and make him more excitable. 

I have got some brewers yeast and have ready that this can have a calming effect and be good for maintaining weight but I have also ready that it was be used to inscrease stamina, not really the effect I was looking for. I the past with one of my other horses I have tried magnesium bases calmers and they seemed to make her worse so Im a bit wary about using a mag based one although I know they only work if they are mag deficient.

Really not sure what to do for the best as dont want him to develop bad habits or for me to loose my bottle with him. I do have lessons with a good instructor with him btw.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 December 2017)

I know youve acknowledged it but I do think if you take on a young horse then youre going to have to deal with some of these things regardless of what you feed them.  If you cant maybe get a professional in a couple of times a week over the winter to keep things from escalating. 

Having said that I would change to a molasses and Alfalfa free chaff such as Thunderbrooks healthy herbal chaff. Its expensive but seems to go a lot further than other chaff. 

For my spooky but now old Warmblood I feed that, brewers yeast, micronised linseed and a balancer. I think pro-earth is popular on here. Im going to change to something like that myself when my current one runs out. 

I have previously had success with Horsefirst Relax-me supplement for my spooky boy. It helped us over a difficult patch when Id moved yards and we were hacking in new territory.


----------

